# How to avoid eggs to be eaten?



## kira (Jul 23, 2012)

I have 1 pair of breeding jewels, they made love 3 times already  but each time they (or maybe another fish in the tank) ended up eating the eggs before they hatch. 
Any tips to stop this behavior? I have heard leaving a light overnight would work... true? Any other tips is really appreciated.
spanks!!! :dancing: :fish: :dancing:

(in the tank, 55g are: Yellow labs 5, kingsizei 5, 2 peacock and another pair of jewels.)

PS: i really want to get it right this time!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know a way to stop the labs, kingsizei or peacocks from eating the eggs, that would be their natural behavior.


----------



## kira (Jul 23, 2012)

so you reckon it might be the other fishes? (Iv never been able to spot the eggs eater) Yet jewels are guarding them vigorously... adding to this daddy is the "king" of the aquarium?
I m leaving a desk lamp right beside where the jewels laid.
Might help them keeping their eyes open against any intruders.... even if they aren't able to close them haha.

thanks djransome.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Have a pleco in the tank at all.


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

A 'nightstalker' pleco would be a definite possibility. Also, substrate spawners normally move the wigglers to another location, usually a depressin in the gravel, when the eggs start to hatch. Leaving a light on overnight can often help & would allow the parents to drive off any nocturnal predators.


----------



## kira (Jul 23, 2012)

No pleco in he tank, but indeed, especially the yellow labs, and the other fishes tried to put their hand on the eggs.
But this time the momy has been really good at guarding them, and something weird happened,
-Day 1: everything is fine, both parents are attending the eggs and no intruder is allowed in the spawning point.
-Day 2 The dad lost interest in the eggs and left mommy alone??!!! I dont think this is common behavior within the jewels, is it? Does that mean that their bond is broken?
I decide to spot feed her and to overfeed a little the others inhabitants of the tank. (so they forget a little about the precious protein balls that are in the corner...) Also, end of day 2, the eggs are moved in a pits under the gravel and are not visible anymore.
-Day 3 Momy still guarding
-Morning of day 4: eggs start hatching: i can now see about 20 tiny little wrigglers, probably more to come, i really didn't expect them to be that little!!!!

So now my questions are:
Now that they start swimming, are they going to be safe in this tank?
When and how do i remove them, they are so tiny and hard to access without stressing out the momy? (I ve got a 5 gal i can use for them)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

